# Install on laptop

## prgm123

Hi all! 

I have a problem about USB device   :Exclamation: 

When I attempt to install Gentoo linux on my laptop.

machine: IBM Thinkpad 1200 Series:i116196ku)

version: Gentoo linux 1.1a

When i boot from Bootable CD-ROM 

First, I meet "BOOT:" prompt and press return.

Next, so many messages are display ..... 

But I can't go next installation process . 

The machine is going down(maybe)   :Question: 

There are nothing error message and any process.

Here are last messages

----------------------------------------------------------------

..

... (blah blah..)

..

usb.c:registred new driver usbdevfs

usb.c:registred new driver nub

usb-uhci.c:$Revision:1.275

..

..

usb-uhci.c:v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

PCI : Guessed IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI uhci:    IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c:usb14.0 Acer Laborator Inc. [ALi] M5237 USB

-----------------------------------------------------------------

on Redhat system, 

I can resolve that using "boot: text nousb" option.

but Gentoo linux provide any option like that??  :Question: 

Thank you

----------

## TeraTorn

...what exactly is the problem?

----------

## Guest

 :Arrow:  I am having the same problem...  Hanging after USB_uhci.  I have a Compaq 1201Z and have had the same experiences with Redhat as above ...  We just need to pass some bootloader option to temporarly disable USB and not look for it so we can start the install process  :Exclamation:  

     THere is no options avalable in the bios to disable usb or anything for that matter.    The USB problem is just something flaky with some laptops and somehow fixes itself later after installation

----------

## chadh

If this is not already on https://bugs.gentoo.org , please report it there.  I am sure someone can work something up for the next ISO.

----------

## Gurre

 *prgm123 wrote:*   

> Hi all! 
> 
> I have a problem about USB device  
> 
> When I attempt to install Gentoo linux on my laptop.
> ...

 

I had the same problem on my Thinkpad (i1300). I booted with 

"rescue pci=conf2", and everything went well. But I haven't got USB to work yet.

Btw, Red Hat 7.3 needs the same option, "nousb" no longer works.

-- 

Hilsen Harald

----------

